
Streaming data with Amazon Kinesis - paulb81
https://blog.sqreen.io/streaming-data-amazon-kinesis/
======
btel
There is also a jupyter notebook to accompany it:
[http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/btel/streams_with_amazon_...](http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/btel/streams_with_amazon_kinesis/blob/master/Streams%20with%20Amazon%20Kinesis.ipynb)

